# Duty cycle 50% y frecuencia variable



## siteb2002 (Dic 13, 2008)

Hola, quisiera hacer un generador de frecuencias que vaya por ejemplo de 1 Hz a 20 Hz (mas o menos), que sea controlado por una resistencia variable y que el duty cycle se mantenga al 50 %.

Dicen que hay un circuito muy sencillo con el 555 para un duty cilce del 50%, usando unos diodos. pero no lo conozco, gracias felices fiestasss.


----------



## zaiz (Dic 13, 2008)

Aunque tú lo quieres de frecuencia variable, tal vez te puedes ayudar con esta pagina:

http://electronica.mundoforo.com/aqui-vp32.html#32

Saludos.


----------



## Fogonazo (Dic 14, 2008)

Esta es una opción


----------



## siteb2002 (Dic 14, 2008)

Bien, ya he podido realizarlo muchas gracias fogonazo, a ti también za¡z pero no he conseguido ver el archivo de imagen del post del enlace, un saludo hasta luego.


----------

